# Same Manufacturer, Different Brands: Seen anything? NYX, Milani, Anastasia, and plenty more.



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2015)

*Same Manufacturer, Different Brands: Seen anything? NYX, Milani, Anastasia, and plenty more.*

Have you ever seen something that is the same wrapped in different packaging for another brand?

  There's a fascination I have with seeing different cosmetic companies pump out the same thing with different wrapping on it. I understand that when people start up their cosmetic label they sometimes may run to a manufacturer who can crank out stuff for them. That's the nature of wholesaling and merchandising. I just think it's funny when you can find the products a few feet away from each other.

  Like for instance I did some comparison shopping and NYX, Milani, and Anastasia use a manufacturer for some of their products. And these products all have the *same ingredients verbatim*.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 10, 2015)

Don't forget the Milani liquid eyeliner holster is the same as the NYX one lol


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Don't forget the Milani liquid eyeliner holster is the same as the NYX one lol


That kinda curvy one?


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 10, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> That kinda curvy one?


 yea


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 10, 2015)

A lot of product types are manufactured in the same lab by the same people for different companies. Very fascinating. :nods:


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2015)

Probably one of the first items that drew me to this subject was that one sharpener with the "made in Germany" blades that is being sold by every brand under the sun.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> A lot of product types are manufactured in the same lab by the same people for different companies. Very fascinating.


Oh yeah, and clothes and accessories are the same. With the exception that people are either changing the cloth pattern or switching out a different tag. Lol.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 11, 2015)

LOL this brings two specific brands to mind immediately: Anastasia Beverly Hills and Makeup Geek. Everything they produce seems like a carbon copy of what another brand has already done. Every. Single. Thing. So I don't even bother with them. NYX has become blatant about it recently as well.

  And that pencil sharpener picture is too funny!


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 11, 2015)

HA! Further bolsters my stance on NEVER buying any ABH products.  It's just repackaged drugstore stuff! 

@mmilliance you see this?


----------



## Bubek07 (Feb 11, 2015)

illamasqua and kryolan are made at the same factory


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> HA! Further bolsters my stance on NEVER buying any ABH products.  It's just repackaged drugstore stuff!
> 
> @mmilliance you see this?


  Hmmmm. Which drugstore brand does something similar to the dip brow pomade? That ish is pricey lol. See if I can save me some dollas!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hmmmm. Which drugstore brand does something similar to the dip brow pomade? That ish is pricey lol. See if I can save me some dollas!


Nyx has introduced a line stuff like that on ulta. They don't have all the color options, ingredients, nor packaging of ABH though.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hmmmm. Which drugstore brand does something similar to the dip brow pomade? That ish is pricey lol. See if I can save me some dollas!


  There is an indie company that does their own "dip brow" that is really close. I think it's Ten Three Labs? I am at work and not sure I can pull up reddit here, but if you want to find out more I think you can find out more on the /r/indiemakeupandmore subreddit. The reviews have said it's just as good as the ABH Dipbrow for way less. Shades may be slightly different, though.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 11, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> illamasqua and kryolan are made at the same factory


For Kryolan out loud!
  Bad joke, but I had to. lolol


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hmmmm. Which drugstore brand does something similar to the dip brow pomade? That ish is pricey lol. See if I can save me some dollas!


  I haven't tried the the dipbrow pomade! Im kinda scared of it lol

  I wanted to try the brow wiz, but now I see there's cheaper options.  Even Forever 21 has one for $2.80!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 11, 2015)

How'd this one slip my mind? Elegant Lashes, MAC, and Shu Uemura all have the same manufacturer for lashes.
  Source: http://elegantlashes.com/Compare.html


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 11, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> illamasqua and kryolan are made at the same factory


  Kryolan owns Illamasqua. So it's not too surprising.  (edited to remove irrelevancy.)


----------



## dilmadoll (Feb 11, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Have you ever seen something that is the same wrapped in different packaging for another brand?
> 
> There's a fascination I have with seeing different cosmetic companies pump out the same thing with different wrapping on it. I understand that when people start up their cosmetic label they sometimes may run to a manufacturer who can crank out stuff for them. That's the nature of wholesaling and merchandising. I just think it's funny when you can find the products a few feet away from each other.
> 
> Like for instance I did some comparison shopping and NYX, Milani, and Anastasia use a manufacturer for some of their products. And these products all have the *same ingredients verbatim*.


Oh my! Definitely will be looking closer at items now rather than going with the trends on cosmetics -_-


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> How'd this one slip my mind? Elegant Lashes, MAC, and Shu Uemura all have the same manufacturer for lashes. Source: http://elegantlashes.com/Compare.html


That's why I never buy those MAC lashes,too pricey when I can go somewhere like Red Cherry. Might have to look into Elegant Lashes.


----------



## Shars (Feb 12, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> How'd this one slip my mind? Elegant Lashes, MAC, and Shu Uemura all have the same manufacturer for lashes.
> Source: http://elegantlashes.com/Compare.html


  Wow! That is one hell of a comparison. Only thing I would note though is that Ardell does do multi packs. They have doubles, quads and six/8 packs.


----------



## ShareeA (Feb 13, 2015)

I've never seen this before ever! I've been deceived


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 14, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Nyx has introduced a line stuff like that on ulta. They don't have all the color options, ingredients, nor packaging of ABH though.


  Thank you for the heads up!! I just found the NYX version of dipbrow pomade the other day at Ulta.  It was $9.99 so I decided to take the plunge!


----------



## singrsling (Feb 14, 2015)

I have read that too, and of course certain labs have to have more than one or two customers!  but i strongly caution all of you as consumers to know what country the products are manufactured in!  I personally do not buy makeup made in China, or PRC, and many products are  made there.  Beware, if its very inexpensive, it might be low quality, and remember, you are putting it on your face.   Read the labels!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 15, 2015)

Good info.


----------



## singrsling (Feb 15, 2015)

Remember all the problems with the Purina  dog snacks that were tainted and poisoning dogs here in the U.S a couple years ago? They were made in China - WTH, Purina??   I  would like to see more products from other European countries that are underrepresented and still reasonably priced. We need to stop importing so much stuff from China!   I only buy cosmetics made in Canada, the US, Italy France, (all of Europe) Eastern Europe (Inglot!), Japan, Australia, that's about it.


----------



## bubbleheart (Feb 16, 2015)

singrsling said:


> Read the labels!


  This.  Although it is possible some brands get certain items made at similar facilities, I would caution against thinking that ALL cheap products are equal to mid-high end brand ones just because the ingredient lists match up.  Sometimes the ingredients can be the same...but their sourcing is not.  Using a lip product with ingredients like beeswax (just for an easy example) that came from China might be far different from one using beeswax from a place in the United States and making sure their products are using quality safe reliably sourced ingredients...even though when you compare the two lip products they both say "beeswax".


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 16, 2015)

Well then Hakuhodo makes MAC and Tom Ford brushes.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 17, 2015)

I moved the brand controversy posts into their own thread.  http://www.specktra.net/t/190818/brand-controversies  On topic for this one: Chikuhodo makes Suqqu brushes. And I believe once upon a time, Coastal Scents brushes = Crown brushes.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 19, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> HA! Further bolsters my stance on NEVER buying any ABH products.  It's just repackaged drugstore stuff!   @mmilliance  you see this?


    I bought four ABH liquid matte lipsticks recently and I am not impressed with the formula. It certainlyj is not worth $20. I won't do it again.


----------



## Queenesq (Feb 19, 2015)

Excellent topic and great information.  We spend thousands of dollars annually on our beloved makeup.  The least we can do is make sure we are spending wisely.  TFS!


----------



## chelsea1126 (Feb 25, 2015)

Good info. Now I can save some money


----------



## Merula (Mar 4, 2015)

This is pretty insightful, especially with the ABH eyebrow products! Will definitely keep a lookout for those replacements.


----------



## BandNerdChic (Mar 5, 2015)

Don't forget about the new NYX micro brow pencil. Total brow wiz dupe. I am SO glad to not have to pay ABH prices for it any more )


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 6, 2015)

Awesome! Was looking for something completely different and a thread from 2007 was talking about MAC's suppliers. I wonder if they still partner with them today?
  Source: http://www.specktra.net/t/86555/macs-supplier-and-dupe


Risser said:


> Technakohl Liner


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 7, 2015)

First drugstore does not equate bad and higher/high end does not equate good...necessarily. So stick the noses down lol.  Yes a parent company will push out the same/similar in a lower end line. Just read ingredients to know how similar. Often you are not paying more for quality per se but the packing and prestige.  Ex. Loreal own Maybelline and Lancome and YSL. There is a liquid to powder foundation w a sponge tip wand in all three (Maybelline,Loreal and ysl) and all three have similar ingredients. Yes there is crossover.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 7, 2015)

bubbleheart said:


> This.  Although it is possible some brands get certain items made at similar facilities, I would caution against thinking that ALL cheap products are equal to mid-high end brand ones just because the ingredient lists match up.  Sometimes the ingredients can be the same...but their sourcing is not.  Using a lip product with ingredients like beeswax (just for an easy example) that came from China might be far different from one using beeswax from a place in the United States and making sure their products are using quality safe reliably sourced ingredients...even though when you compare the two lip products they both say "beeswax".


   Fair enough but I think it's more like parent companies and the companies that fall under that umbrella using the same ingredients, technologies,secrets etc. I think it is something completely different comparing a product made in two different regions w different practices, standards etc.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 7, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> LOL this brings two specific brands to mind immediately: Anastasia Beverly Hills and Makeup Geek. Everything they produce seems like a carbon copy of what another brand has already done. Every. Single. Thing. So I don't even bother with them. NYX has become blatant about it recently as well.  And that pencil sharpener picture is too funny!


   I do not see this as a bad practice but a brand trying to jump on the trends. NYX has positioned themselves as an affordable version of MAC and other mid/high end brands. Like they have their version of the mineral veil primer. How similar it is idk. Not the same as companies owned by the same parent company selling literally the same product except label and packaging imo.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 16, 2015)

Got this makeup brush set in a Kirkland/Costco gift set in 2012 or so. With the exception of the bottoms of the brushes, these look like Morphe's Gun Metal brushes a bit. The ferrules...


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 16, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Got this makeup brush set in a Kirkland/Costco gift set in 2012 or so. With the exception of the bottoms of the brushes, these look like Morphe's Gun Metal brushes a bit. The ferrules...


  You are right. These brushes are beautiful.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 21, 2015)

OCC Lip Tar and  J.Cat Beauty Wonder Lip Paints


----------



## MissPrisssy (Jul 22, 2015)

Occ and Jcats might have the same packaging, but I really doubt they're the same formula. The Jcats formula is horrible and bleeds like crazy. The pigmentation isn't the same as occ either.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 22, 2015)

MissPrisssy said:


> Occ and Jcats might have the same packaging, but I really doubt they're the same formula. The Jcats formula is horrible and bleeds like crazy. The pigmentation isn't the same as occ either.


  The problem with comparing the two is that they have different colors.  Yes, they have the same packaging and I imagine they have different formulations. The quality grade of the formula may be less but I don't doubt they came from the same manufacturer though.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jul 23, 2015)

OCC, The Balm and a ton of other indie/small brands all use plastic/glass packaging primarily made by one major packaging supplier. I'm completely blanking on that company's name but anyone with a business can order their containers. The lip tar tubes, the small concealer/cream pigment pots, the square nail polish bottles...all it means is they buy their containers from the same company. Then they send those containers to their cosmetic manufacturer to be filled.   With the smaller brands same packaging doesn't mean the actual product inside is made by the same manufacturer, just that the brand is using generic, bulk buy empty containers.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 24, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> With the smaller brands same packaging doesn't mean the actual product inside is made by the same manufacturer, just that the brand is using generic, bulk buy empty containers.


Oh I know. I think people are aware that containers can be bought in bulk and aren't necessarily indicators that the product is the same.


----------



## LariPJ (Dec 28, 2015)

Do you know who are the manufacturers for each of those brands?


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 29, 2015)

Here's one that hadn't been mentioned: Tarte Lights Camera Lashes Precision Eyeliner and Burberry's liquid eyeliner.

Same packaging, both made in Germany (likely same lab); $14 difference IIRC. I discovered that because I was so excited to try Burberry's liquid liner.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have quite a bit of knowledge on this as I've worked in beauty for 5+ years and started my career on the Ops/Purchasing side. There are only so many labs and manufacturers for cosmetics. Some of the big big big brands (L'Oreal, Lauder, etc) have their own, but most of the smaller and indie brands must fend for themselves.

A lot of the times you'll see super similar products within each company "family". Like L'Oreal will launch a new mascara, and then a couple of months later the almost exact mascara is launched by Maybelline but it has a different name and POD (point of difference). It's all about marketing; L'Oreal has a more luxurious brand image, and Maybelline is more funky and young. It happens with Lancome and L'Oreal too; like a trickle from Prestige to Mass. It's all made in the same exact place; the formula might differ VERY slightly but it's essentially the same.

So what many people don't know is that there are two different types of manufacturing with cosmetics. Consignment, which means that part of the product is produced in one place and then sent to another place to be filled. For instance: one manufacturer makes the mascara tube, brush, wiper, cap, and bottom label and then sends it to another manufacturer to be filled with the actual mascara formula. Then that is shipped to the brand's distribution center. The other type is Turnkey, which means one manufacturer produces all the components to the product. 

Another common practice is for a brand to copy the other lol. I saw someone post a picture of the OCC Lip Tar with the J.Cat. This is a perfect case of that. It's a knockoff - it might be a great/cheaper alternative, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's the same exact formula.

So if you do see very similar packaging on products, it could just mean they're using the same component manufacturers. 

At the brand I work for, we make a very unique and distinctive mascara. We found out that a much, much lower-end brand was launching a copycat product. It looked the same. However, this brand definitely didn't use the same manufacturer because our actual component and formula cost more than what the brand was retailing the product for. 

Just keep an open mind and read the labels!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 2, 2016)

NYDoll88 said:


> I have quite a bit of knowledge on this as I've worked in beauty for 5+ years and started my career on the Ops/Purchasing side. There are only so many labs and manufacturers for cosmetics. Some of the big big big brands (L'Oreal, Lauder, etc) have their own, but most of the smaller and indie brands must fend for themselves.
> 
> A lot of the times you'll see super similar products within each company "family". Like L'Oreal will launch a new mascara, and then a couple of months later the almost exact mascara is launched by Maybelline but it has a different name and POD (point of difference). It's all about marketing; L'Oreal has a more luxurious brand image, and Maybelline is more funky and young. It happens with Lancome and L'Oreal too; like a trickle from Prestige to Mass. It's all made in the same exact place; the formula might differ VERY slightly but it's essentially the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. Nice to know.

I'm the one that posted the J Cat liptars. I do understand packaging does not indicate a dead ringer. It's just fun to point products out that may be a cheaper alternative with similar qualities. Because some of the things here do have the same feel and wear but they're just in different packaging. And the labels are a hoot because they can list the same ingredients verbatim.


----------



## primetimebeauty (Jan 6, 2016)

I think they only use the same packaging manufacturer. The product that is inside is not always the same

ETA: Whoops. Looks like someone already explained all the details!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 8, 2016)

Love that conversation! 
if you want to read more on that subject you can go read the blog below. She is no longer active but it is really interesting. So yah at one point she explain that let say Avon and Chanel lipsticks are made in the same factory the ingredient in the lipstick might be similar but not the same because it is still costing more to make a Chanel lipstick then an Avon one. (maybe a couple a scent more who knows LOL). I personally think that Lancome is over rated and over priced if you looked at all their ingredients in their skincare stuff the active ingredients are almost always lower than 1%, they have more perfume than active ingredients sometimes (please read Caroline Hirons posts on that subject again really interesting). And yes once Lancome launch something Loreal have the ''same'' product 6 months after and i'm not speaking of makeup only, skincare too.  
http://beautyandthebullshit.blogspot.ca

I still think that some company will make an effort to keep a distinction  between their different lines, not only in their packaging but the product itself. the company that come to mind is Ester Lauder who have MAC, TOM FORD Beauty, Ester Lauder, Smashbox, Bobbi Brown, etc. Smashbox eyeshadows are very different from MAC, and Tom Ford and so on,  lipsticks too, Only MAC and Ester Lauder makeup have some similar stuff (like the eyeshadows and Highlighter gelee and the gradient blushes)


----------



## drien227 (Jan 22, 2017)

Fascinating thread. This kind of info is so hard to come by.


----------



## beautyguru (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey,

Do you by any chance know the manufacturer? 

Thank you!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 7, 2017)

beautyguru said:


> Hey,
> 
> Do you by any chance know the manufacturer?
> 
> Thank you!



For what?


----------

